# Most used lights



## hyperloop (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi everyone, been eons since I have logged on, longer still since i got a new light. I have a new calling, its called fatherhood, hahahaha, but I am back (can't stay away from the light) and saying a warm hello and also wondering how in the world flashoholics out there can balance getting flashlights without getting a scolding from She-Who-Must-Be-Obeyed.

Anyway, I was just digging around the collection and I found the lights i used the most (in no particular preference) were:-

Quark Mini (EDC)
Fenix E01 (still on the 1st AAA which was like bought in 2007) 
Zebralight H501 ( i think) 
Nitecore SR3
Lummi Raw NS
Fenix TK20 (tough as heck! and with the red filter it's great for checking on the little rugrat)

So I am wondering, what sort of lights have stayed with you?


----------



## Cerealand (Jun 14, 2014)

I use or carry the following most of the time. Vinhnguyen warm nichia 5mm modded Fenix E01 and 120 HCRI HDS.


----------



## Tmack (Jun 14, 2014)

Sd6vn headlamp has lived on my hip since arrival. 
V11Rvn & c20cvn are my work edc 
Tcr10vn & Tcr2vn are my dress edc 

Tk75vnkt & mx25l3vn & mm15vn are my heavy hitters most used. 

All accompanied by my 3w 445nm cypress custom laser and my sebenza / 0560/ izula2 /Leatherman supertool 300. 

Man I carry tons of crap!


----------



## kj2 (Jun 14, 2014)

Most used; Fenix PD35, TK75 and Olight S10-L2.
Do change a lot with my lights. Use some for days, and then they rest for a week on my desk.
Am always changing my EDC-light. And the light(s) I take with me in the evening, depends on where I go to, how long I'll stay there and what my mood is.
Today's mood; it gotta be bright


----------



## Timothybil (Jun 14, 2014)

The two I use the most are both Streamlights: A second gen Microstream and a ProTacEMS. I EDC both of them, so it is basically which one I grab when I get dressed. Lately I have also started using my Eveready LED Area Lantern that I just got a week or so ago. So far I've used it about three hours on low, using the alkalines that came with the light, so we will see how close the real world comes to the estimated five hour run time for for AAs.


----------



## ven (Jun 14, 2014)

Generally used as always on keys is the DQG spy,usually have a d25cvn in coat or t10t,work lights most used are lenser t7.2 /thrunite t10s/klarus p1a.Camping etc wise mm15vn,tk75vn/tk61vn/tk51 and tn35vn but will take different ones with me each time.....or all:twothumbs

Rest of my lights get odd rotation ,have too many


----------



## hyperloop (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah, haven't even got the space to carry the Jetbeam M1X though its a cool light especially when you have it in a warm white.


----------



## skyfire (Jun 15, 2014)

welcome back, and congratz!

i only still use a handful of lights myself.
a few surefire L1s and an E1L for my edc rotation. all modded because im a warm tint snob...
if i know that i'll be needing more lumens, i grab my E2DL, also neutral tinted.
and i still use my zebralight H501w for bedtime reading, occasional soldering work, and other light duty activities.


----------



## Tmack (Jun 15, 2014)

Hc90vn carried a little different. 
Super useful, not rocking the headgear  (unless in the proper setting)


----------



## hyperloop (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice! See you have the boy starting his good habits young!


----------



## Tmack (Jun 16, 2014)

Jr loves his lights. 
He's got a convoy m1, and c8. 
He walks around the house looking under the furniture


----------



## troutbum1971 (Jun 16, 2014)

Gotta get my 4 year old his own with rechargeable bats. He loves using mine but I can never find them after he touches them. 2 he will never touch are my peak eiger and surefire g2x. The mini mags he can play with. We use them for looking for lost Legos.


----------



## YBCold (Jun 16, 2014)

as much as i hate the run time and brightness the flashlight i have used the most is my Mag lite XL 50 its the old 104 lumen version. the XL 50 was my daily carry for 2012 and well into this year. has been dropped many times and been on many bike rides and repairs with me and has eatin $h*t with me on several occasions. my second runner up is my 2AAA LED mini mag since it is my daily pocket carry.


----------



## RobertMM (Jun 16, 2014)

SF LX2 and E1e with Tana Singled 219, Quark QTA XPG2. If I could have only 3 these would be it. 
When the E1DL arrives in my country maybe I'll get one and put it through its paces.


----------



## hyperloop (Jun 16, 2014)

I just had a quick look at some retailers, goodness there seem to be so many changes, bwahahahaahaha (evil money spending laughter), right now it seems more practical from living in Singapore (bright, well lit country, we have to hunt for darkness to test the lights), to just carry a EDC and a few spare cells is good enough, thinking of the Atom AL, would the magnet on the light have adverse effects on credit cards and all that?


----------



## NutSAK (Jun 17, 2014)

Carry:

4Sevens Quark MiNi AA (XP-G neutral)
4Sevens Quark AA Tactical (XP-E neutral)
Zebralight SC52w L2
HDS 170CT (when CCW)

Headlamps:

Peak Eiger #4 power (clipped to bill of cap)
Zebralight H50
Zebralight H51fw

Outdoors/at home:

Malkoff MD2 (M61N)
Malkoff Hound Dog (5000K XP-G2)
SWM D40avn PDTn


My most used out of these (for years now) is the Peak Eiger. It provides such a useful, floody beam for many tasks and has great runtime on Eneloop. I always have one on me as my EDC backup.

I also want to comment on the D40avn--currently my favorite all-rounder. It is a dedomed throw monster with a beautiful beam, but when combined with an Olight M22 diffuser, it becomes one of the most versatile lights I've owned, converting it to a huge 180 degree wall of light with bright center. The tail of the light is the same diameter as the head, so the diffuser can be stored on the end of the tail when not in use. I also use a 40mm silicone domed diffuser with it for camping.

I don't think anything needs to be said about the Malkoffs... :thumbsup:


----------



## cland72 (Jun 17, 2014)

EDC: Quark Mini 123 HCRI
Around the house: Solarforce L2P with NB 219A drop in & Panasonic 18650

I find myself using my Quark Pro QPLC very often as a nightstand light. I leave the head tightened in high mode in case I need a quick blast of light, but typically loosen the head to use moonlight mode as I walk around the house at night, if I go to bed after my wife.

I did have a E2E with Malkoff E2 single mode head as a compliment to my nightstand pistol, but have actually swapped it out for a newly acquired LX2.

If I need a bigger EDC light, I typically switch my Mini123 for either the LX2 or a E1B.


----------



## yearnslow (Jun 17, 2014)

Most used, LX2 and a Gerber recon.


----------



## RobertMM (Jun 18, 2014)

Great to see the LX2 still doing very well, fantastic light. An upgrade to XPG2 would be great.


----------



## cland72 (Jun 18, 2014)

RobertMM said:


> Great to see the LX2 still doing very well, fantastic light. An upgrade to XPG2 would be great.



I really like the LX2 so far. It's nice to know that you can instantly access a throwy 200 lumens when you smash down on the tailcap. I really think I could get by with a LX2, E2DL (200 lum version), and a FourSevens Mini123 as my only three lights.


----------



## hyperloop (Jun 19, 2014)

I just placed an order for the Olight ST25, man, how things have changed, max 550 lumens from 2 AAs, wow. 

1st light in about 4 years, I have been a good boy hahahaha.


----------



## Tmack (Jun 19, 2014)

With a couple mods there's a light getting 1450lm from 4xaa. 
Super impressive.


----------



## parnass (Jun 19, 2014)

*Outdoors:*
Streamlight Polytac 90 (a right angle 2CR123 light)

*EDC: (carry only one at a time)*
Pelican 1920 (dual mode 2AAA)
Pelican 1910 (dual mode 1AAA)
Malkoff MDC 1CR123
Streamlight Protac 2AAA


----------



## hyperloop (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice!! I am EDC-ing an old favourite, a *Nitecore EX10*, initially i had a few problems with this light, the piston was sticking and a real hassle to turn on, then I read somewhere that it might be an O-ring problem, removed the O-ring (will have to replace it, but that's for later, just avoid water for now) and it's working fine.


----------



## kbuzbee (Jun 20, 2014)

EagleTac D25C. It's pretty much always with me so that's what I use  Very nice UI. Great form factor.

Runner up - Peak HA Eiger Lug high CRI. It's living on the key ring these days as a backup.

Ken


----------



## hyperloop (Jun 21, 2014)

Now it's a toss up, went and dug around in the old collection, I am going to change EDC, on my key chain is going to switch from my Quark Mini 123 to a tiny Raw NS, the Nitecore EX10 may change to a Novatac 120 or a Nitecore SR3, or maybe just switch between these 3 depending on what i am wearing that day  

Now what to do with the Quark Mini 123


----------



## kbuzbee (Jun 22, 2014)

hyperloop said:


> Now what to do with the Quark Mini 123



I got their headband kit and stowed mine in the car for roadside work, changing a flat and such. Works very well.

Ken


----------



## hyperloop (Jun 22, 2014)

The headlight kit is a good idea, thanks, I will have to look into that


----------



## hyperloop (Jun 22, 2014)

It was a toss up between the EX10 and Novatac as office wear EDC carry, so I did what any flashaholic would do, I carried both but one in the messenger bag, one in my pocket and the Raw NS on the key chain


----------



## StorminMatt (Jun 23, 2014)

My most used lights:


Foursevens Maelstrom MMU-X3 - This has to be one of the best general use lights I have ever gotten my hands on. It starts out at 1600 lumens, but drops to around 700-800 lumens after heating up. Some might argue this is no better than any old single XM-L2 light. But the REAL beauty of this light is its nice, floody 'wall of light'. Unlike more throw-oriented single emitter lights, this light lights up everything around, giving good central AND peripheral lighting. It's also reasonably small and light. And it can actually be pocketed on a hike if you hike in during the day (unless you wear skinny jeans, of course). With the new, higher capacity 26650s, I actually get about 2.5 hours from one Keeppower 5200mAH. Not bad. Of course, at the lower 200 lumen setting, it will run for HOURS.


Zebralight SC52w - I sometimes EDC this light. Or I take it along with a quad of Duracell Ion Cores if I think I might be taking that surprise night hike. No, it's not as bright as the Maelstrom. But it's certainly not bad. And four AA batteries will net me about three hours of use at full brightness. Plus, there are tons of other modes if i need less light. It also has a nice, diffuse, floody beam. And it's so small and light that I barely notice it's there.


Malkoff XM-L2 Mags - I actually have two of these, a 3C and 3D. And although many here would dismiss them as overly large and archaic, they certainly have their merits. The 3D, for instance, produces around 600-700 lumens for an INSANE 5-6 hours, depending on the batteries (Tenergy Premium or Centura). And the 3C just feels RIGHT in my hand. You also get that great, consistent NiMH performance - there is practically no dimming of the light until it is dead. If I am going car camping, these lights are simply awesome!


----------



## kj75 (Jun 23, 2014)

Waiting for "shorter" days....:sigh: 
Actually I only use some headlamps while reading in bed after 23:00...Mostly I use the HC90 or Wizard Pro.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 23, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Actually I only use some headlamps while reading in bed after 23:00...Mostly I use the HC90 or Wizard Pro.


On max? xD


----------



## Str8stroke (Jun 23, 2014)

Well like many of you fine folks, I have a plethora of flashlights & lighting instruments. I am going to name the top three I use out of the bunch. But, all get played with at some point.
1) Eagle Tac D25vn. So much so, I got 2 of his lights! So I have twins.
2) Surefire E1D, retired my lego version
3) Fraz 26650. Cant say enough about this light. It does everything perfectly. Built like a tank. Its my do everything light. Only thing it needs is add a lanyard.


----------



## kj75 (Jun 23, 2014)

kj2 said:


> On max? xD





No. Because of their good low-modes. Still waiting for a "moonlight" Fenix.....


----------



## hyperloop (Jun 23, 2014)

Wow, beautiful lights the EagleTac D25 vn, it looks like a Nitecore doesnt it?


----------



## LGT (Jun 23, 2014)

HDS 200 tactical or rotary for pocket carry, ZL H600 nw on my hardhat, and a Armytek barracuda when I need some throw.


----------



## hyperloop (Jun 26, 2014)

the Olight ST25 came today, man it is bright, the side button is a nice touch. Chucked it in the bag and it turned itself on (yes, i read the manual AFTER that incident and read how to lock out the button), the light does get pretty warm on max though.


----------



## vicv (Jun 26, 2014)

Solarforce l1200. 1k or so of incan bliss. I use it nightly to go out after dark and put my chickens inside. Overkill really but I can see a couple hundred yards in front of me if necessary and my feet and both sides is all lit up as well


----------



## hyperloop (Jun 27, 2014)

1k of incan? Man, better make sure you don't accidentally roast a few birds haha, its a great overkill man

Sent from my Poseidon using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## vicv (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks. I have brighter incans but I really like the beam the wa1185 bulb gives


----------



## hyperloop (Jul 2, 2014)

Lately, I have been acquiring items, an Olight ST25 is about the only flashlight i got, then I got myself these Lucky Line - Belt Loops, then after that I decided I needed a pocketable multitool and living in Singapore means knives are a no-no, so get the Leatherman PS but then i got to thinking a knife is a useful tool so I got me a Cold Steel Mini Tuff Lite knife.

Can't wait for the postman!

oh yes, does anyone know what may possibly be wrong with my Novatac 120? With a rechargeable CR123 or with a normal CR123, sometimes the light refuses to turn on until a few clicks later, not very good that. Thanks for looking!


----------



## 416isToronto (Jul 10, 2014)

In order of usage:
Fenix LD01 (on key chain)
EagleTac D25C (one often in pocket or belt)
Fenix PD35 (work edc bag)
Sunwayman M11R (bed side table or pocket)
4Sevens Preon (kept on a table in living room)
Maglite 2AA (kept in front door of car)
Rayovac Indestructible 2AA (sonewhere in the car)


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 10, 2014)

At this point in my long flashaholism infection my most used is probably the SC50w Zebralight that is at this moment hanging beside my chair pointing at the keyboard. It gets used in this manner for a couple hours most every night. In my pocket is an Olight S10, which is a current favorite for knocking around at night. Daytime EDC for about a year now is an Olight i3s.

Geoff


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 12, 2014)

Maratac AA stainless steel model

Photon Freedom

Lowe's 2C Task Force light

3-LED AA Dorcy flashlight

(Easily the most used ones.)


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 13, 2014)

My most used light is the one that stays around my neck almost 24/7 (except shower). It is my Aeon II. I carry a D10 in a sheath, an HDS 200 (really like 250+) in a Thor's Hammer Holster with an attached CR123 holder, and a little Ti Wee on my key chain. Life is good.

Bill


----------



## hyperloop (Jul 14, 2014)

i have added my Fenix LD01 onto one of the other key chains cos I love the AAA light


----------



## Nicrod2 (Aug 2, 2014)

hyperloop said:


> Lately, I have been acquiring items, an Olight ST25 is about the only flashlight i got, then I got myself these Lucky Line - Belt Loops, then after that I decided I needed a pocketable multitool and living in Singapore means knives are a no-no, so get the Leatherman PS but then i got to thinking a knife is a useful tool so I got me a Cold Steel Mini Tuff Lite knife.
> 
> Can't wait for the postman!
> 
> oh yes, does anyone know what may possibly be wrong with my Novatac 120? With a rechargeable CR123 or with a normal CR123, sometimes the light refuses to turn on until a few clicks later, not very good that. Thanks for looking!



With reguards to your 120P, clean all the contacts real good. Clean the threads where the bodies screw together, and clean the inside of your tail switch. All around the contacts inside the tail. Hopefully this solves yourintermittent issues. I had the same issue with one of mine. 

I love NovaTacs. My black 120P XML2 5000K is one of my most used lights. As well as my HDS 140 EDC, and a quantum DD which lives on my neck 24/7 except when I shower.


----------



## SM83 (Aug 6, 2014)

Up until about 3 weeks ago I was using a maglite 2 cell d battery led. Now using a mt2a daily


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## SM83 (Aug 6, 2014)

Btw. Used the maglite daily for over 2 years. Survived drop after drop. Hoping this new hobby brings better lights 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kbuzbee (Aug 7, 2014)

ZL SC62c - Awesome light, great UI, great tint, small form factor for an 18650 light.

Ken


----------



## hyperloop (Aug 12, 2014)

Ooh, nice indeed, since I was last on this site there have been a lot of changes here, great to see Zebralight coming up with great lights.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 12, 2014)

When I'm at work, I pocket carry a FourSevens Mini123 HCRI (and have for over 2 years now). 

Lately, I've been carrying my Surefire E1B more often when I'm outside of work. It's not the brightest light, but it just works and the TIR makes that 110 lumens hit harder than one might think. It's size and pocket clip make it a joy to carry.


----------



## Nicrod (Aug 13, 2014)

One of my most used lights, an all time favorite. A light that I can never sell! 
NovaTac 120P in black, has the best knurling of any other NovaTac, it's diamond checkering pattern is actually raised and comes to a point. Offers wonderful Grip. 
Modded to 5000K XML2, UCL(glass), Glo-ring under the bezel, PEU Trit bezel 3 green Trits, Moddoo clip modified to fit NovaTac, 
Positive contact spring was replaced with 6gauge solid copper post. 


















Very close to my heart, this light is...


----------



## Cerealand (Aug 13, 2014)

That's a very nice novatac.


----------



## Nicrod (Aug 13, 2014)

Cerealand said:


> That's a very nice novatac.



Thank you very much!


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 13, 2014)

L3illumination L10 Nichia.
Foursevens Quark 123ti modded with a Nichia 219.
Surefire C2HA with a Nailbender neutral XM-L three mode drop-in.
Peak Logan 17500 Nichia 219.
Mag 2C cut down to fit a 26650 with a neutral XM-L through a Mag led reflector.

i think those cover it. I use each multiple times during the week.


----------



## reppans (Aug 14, 2014)

- Quarks - either an ICR 14500 with a QP2A-X head or IMR 14500 with QP2L-X Burst Mode head
- D25A N219 on an L91 (only way extract the "bright" moonlight)
- Malkoff MDC AA
- D40A 



jabe1 said:


> Foursevens Quark 123ti modded with a Nichia 219.



Ooohh nice. I have a regular QPA modded an w/N219 .


----------



## mcm308 (Aug 15, 2014)

My most used light is a Surefire A2.


----------



## an_abstraction (Aug 15, 2014)

Inova X5T-HA..... it's like 10 years old and is still going..... love the flood beam pattern and I'm still a sucker for old Nichia CS LEDs. Runs forever on a set of CR123's and covers most of my needs!

It's the only light that I have a duplicate of because they're kinda rare.


----------



## Tjmonsen5 (Aug 18, 2014)

I usually use the streamlight stylus pro. It fits in my shirt pocket and is quite bright for its small size. Uses AAA batteries which are common and cheap. You don't always need uber bright lights, which is why I chose the stylus pro.


----------



## hyperloop (Aug 20, 2014)

Tjmonsen5 said:


> I usually use the streamlight stylus pro. It fits in my shirt pocket and is quite bright for its small size. Uses AAA batteries which are common and cheap. You don't always need uber bright lights, which is why I chose the stylus pro.



Agreed, sometimes at night with all the lights off, 180 lumens blasting on the keyboard is just a wee bit too many lumens than required to see where the letter 'B' is.


----------



## bright star (Aug 21, 2014)

My go to light is the Jetbeam PA 40. 468 lumens on turbo. That being said however I just bought the Fenix LD 41. 680 lumen what a fantastic light. Also have the Jetbeam BC 40 900 lumen and the Fenix TK 75 2900 lumen. I think I'm becoming a flash a holic lol.


----------



## hyperloop (Aug 29, 2014)

bright star said:


> My go to light is the Jetbeam PA 40. 468 lumens on turbo. That being said however I just bought the Fenix LD 41. 680 lumen what a fantastic light. Also have the Jetbeam BC 40 900 lumen and the Fenix TK 75 2900 lumen. I think I'm becoming a flash a holic lol.



Hahaha, this is just the beginning of it.


----------



## UnderPar (Aug 30, 2014)

My most used lights are my Foursevens Quark QT2L-X & QPA. Of the 2, it used to be the QT2L-X that I use more but lately, I its the QPA that i use more. So most probably, this will be my most used light in a few weeks time.


----------



## hyperloop (Sep 3, 2014)

UnderPar said:


> My most used lights are my .-X & QPA. Of the 2, it used to be the QT2L-X that I use more but lately, I its the QPA that i use more. So most probably, this will be my most used light in a few weeks time.



Man, I am really out of the scene, used to be i more or less knew what lights were being referred to but having to search for details, haaha. Saw those nice Fourseven lights, can't say I really like the clips, prefer deep carry clips but to each their own. Do you use it on low mode or max?


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Sep 7, 2014)

My most-used light is easily a ThruNite Saber 1A fitted with a clip from a Stylus Pro. Runners-up would be a Quark AA body with an XML head, and a NW Preon Pro (NW Preon head on a Stylus Pro body).


----------



## kat3k (Sep 10, 2014)

bright star said:


> My go to light is the Jetbeam PA 40. 468 lumens on turbo. That being said however I just bought the Fenix LD 41. 680 lumen what a fantastic light. Also have the Jetbeam BC 40 900 lumen and the Fenix TK 75 2900 lumen. I think I'm becoming a flash a holic lol.




I did post earlier looking for a "boating rescue" light, but because I've been mainly a reader and not subscriber, I still haven't seen it appear. The one I've narrowed it down to so far is the Fenix LD41. Since you've bought it, what do you think? Looking for something to be clipped on in a boating environment to be used in case of ending up in the water. Think the Fenix would fit the bill? Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Sep 10, 2014)

Mine is the Surefire E2D Defender Ultra with 500 lumens. Definitely my go-to light.

Mine has a cooler-tint beam than some of the newer greenish-tint ones, and it really penetrates the brush. 

Once I found it I turned to knives, acquired 70 of those. Looking to get back into flashlights again, and see what is new over the time I've been away!


----------



## ((ORCA)) (Sep 12, 2014)

My most used is undoubtedly Olight S10 and S20 Baton. Has an S20 as EDC light (think I have five or six pieces of them) together with some further small key chain light (right now it hangs a Fenix ​​- E05 on the bunch which i think now is the favorite of small lamps, I love the wide beam it delivers, and the 27 lumens it gives is more than enough for its uses, and providing a good runtime. 

A Olight S20 with a diffuser that can be used indoors and when you want to light up larger areas, and just picked off, when you need longer beam is IMHO the "for the buck" best EDC flashlight you can find. It is barely larger than the battery that sits in it, and the levels from 0.5 lumens to 550 lumens makes it useful in any situation. The magnet that some dont like and which also the S10 has, I think is a fantastic tool often.If you'll have to work with the car a dark night it's fantastic to be able to attach these lights so you can see what you're doing. 

I consider myself to be a "flashaholic" since three to four years back in time, I think I have about 30 torches (which may not qualify me for the title according to some of you veterans ..haha but I'm working on it.) And during this time I have had the privilege to get to know this simple but awesome light!

The format- The performance- The function- All this taken together makes it feel safe to have it in my pocket!


----------



## ven (Sep 12, 2014)

As time passes from my original post,main ones used in work are now Fenix e25 burst,Olight sr51,Lenser t7.2 and P17/Thrunite T10s/ and Klarus p1a. One or two of these will be used daily for inspections or work.
Camping or outdoors then the Olight sr52vn ,Olight SRminiVN and a combination of Fenix tk75vn/TK51/tn35vn/mm15vn/SWM v11r/TM15 are used the most.

EDC on keys right now are i3s on work keys,Fenix e05ss on car keys,on me are either of these .... d25cvn ti/d25c ti /v11r/t10t and rotate.

In the car glove box a Convoy m2,boot Fenix tk50 and a couple of others.Do plan on changing this at some point for a more floody usb option or both. Just feel a waste leaving the Olight sr52vn and miniVN as its very random use per year.............

All these lights get used the most out of my collection,others get use but just not as often as i end up using "go to" lights.

Rest of lights get little use,just for fun at night,walks etc etc


----------



## Treeguy (Sep 15, 2014)

Used to be my 2XAA Rayovac Indestructible, now it's my 1XAA Quark Pro.

From moon mode to high and back and back again. It follows me around like a dog.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 17, 2014)

Surefire E1L (KX1B head) for general carry
ITP A3 stainless steel on key chain
Surefire L2 by bed (nice dim setting on low and wall of light if pressed harder)
Maglite 2D with Xcape cap tailcap and TerraLux LED drop-in in car

I try to rotate my various lights but I always seem to come back to these four because they're just right for their respective jobs.


----------



## Tjmonsen5 (Sep 23, 2014)

My snapon work light is probably my most used light, more than my streamlights actually. It runs on my 18v cordless impact wrench batteries and has 300 lumens. It has two interchangeable reflectors, flood or throw. I use the flood reflector since I'm using it to work on cars. It runs almost all day on a single charge. 
http://store.snapon.com/Flashlights-Work-Light-LED-Rechargeable-18V-P747694.aspx


----------



## cland72 (Sep 23, 2014)

I've found myself using these three lights almost exclusively on a regular basis:

FourSevens Mini123 (disappears in my pocket, my EDC)
Surefire E1B (I carry this when I'm not at work)
Surefire LX2 (I carry this when I know I'll need light)


----------



## hyperloop (Sep 26, 2014)

I found that I used the Fenix TK20 quite a fair bit when I was inspecting my new apartment, the defects (cracks in paint, discoloration in grout etc) seemed to be more visible especially so since it is a white paint and white grout and a warm light source.


----------



## AirmanV (Sep 27, 2014)

This list is subject to change, but for now I use the following most frequently...

1. SF P3X Fury
2. SF 6PX Pro
3. Fenix PD35


----------



## hyperloop (Nov 4, 2014)

The Fenix TK20 is sitting in the toolbox, the Jetbeam M1X warm LED light is standing guard in the drawer of my bedside table, the Olight ST25 Baton is either on the bedside table or up on the headboard (out of reach of Shane's itchy one year old fingers). The Fenix E01 is in the guest bathroom, tucked quietly away in a corner and old favourite the LED Lenser P14 is on standby in the study. That's it for right now.[h=3][/h]


----------



## Charlie Hustle (Nov 8, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]McGizmo Sundrop[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lumintop Tool 219B Aluminum[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Emisar D4 XP-L HI 5K 10623 Flood Optic[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Jaxman M8 XP-L HI K5 Smooth Reflector (1 Mode)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Surefire C3 w/Malkoff M61 SHO 219BV2[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Jaxman X1 XP-L HI Smooth Reflector 5K[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Jaxman X6 Hunter O.P. Reflector XHP50 (Not 50.2) Hi CRI 5K[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Fireflies ROT66 219B[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Oveready Defense Light/Surefire P91[/FONT]


----------



## grizzley1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Most used light right now is my ReyLight Pineapple as it's the light I carry in my pocket every single day, day in and day out. Other than that, it would be one of the various variety of Olight Baton's that I have.


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 8, 2018)

Five mega 18650 body with a Malkoff M60/M61. Carried this for like 8 years. Also several hds lights


----------



## LiftdT4R (Nov 8, 2018)

Malkoff / Martin White MD 1 with an M61W High / Low Ring and 18350 Keeppower


----------



## scout24 (Nov 8, 2018)

Good thread bump! I find as time has gone by my usage has changed. I used to carry single emitter reflector lights exclusively for daily use. I still have and use quite a few, but find the ongoing evolution of triples with optics where my preference now lies. I had several Mac's Custom triples back in the day, and loved the beam pattern but the low wasn't low enough and even on high, they lacked the reach I wanted. The Oveready BOSS changed that for me, and there are several new makers and drivers that also allow a true moonlight for my uses, and enough output on high that 100 yard plus is well within reach. To quote a good friend, "It's a good time to be a Flashaholic!" )


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 9, 2018)

Agreed on the evolving Scout. 

I use a PKDL PR-1 for my bright needs still, but use a Fenix E01 for general shadow lighting or just brightening an object for a photo etc. I still carry a PL2 by PK but usually opt for the Fenix since the PL2 starts on hi. Sometimes my Bones gets used for daylight needs. 

Before that a Coast HP7 and a Malkoff MD2 hi/lo got used a lot. 

Before that a minimag and a Solitaire or whatever was laying around and still functioned.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Nov 9, 2018)

Still using the Zebralight SC5 at work due to the performance on a single eneloop. The short burst of bright light works well for my needs even though I am not overly fond of Zebra's UI.

I am surrounded by lights at home but the 4K Pak-lite probably gets used the most. The two levels are just right for around the house use and of course there are plenty of brighter lights handy when the need arises.

EDC varies a bit for me since I have a nice variety of choices. I was carrying the 4Sevens PK Knight but lately I have been on a AAA kick carrying the Olight i3T,Thrunite T01 Neutral and Jetbeam Jet-UV as a three light EDC. The Malkoff MD2/M61T is the mainstay as my large EDC light that I carry at night and honestly sees more actual use than my pocket EDCs even though they are carried more often.


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 9, 2018)

Lots of Sc53w zebra action for me lately.


----------



## troutpool (Nov 10, 2018)

HDS Rotary
A couple of Aleph builds with datiLED light engines
Foursevens Mini CR2
Lumintop and Maratec AAAs


----------



## MadAmos (Nov 10, 2018)

Prometheus Alpha with short tube
Prometheus Alpha Ti 
HDS rotary with 18650 tube
Okluma dc1 or Dc2
Emisar d4s
Not carried but used daily
Fenix TK75
Acebeam T21vn


----------



## seery (Nov 10, 2018)

This time of year the Fenix HL55 gets worked about 2-1/2 hours a day.

And the Acebeam X65 about an hour a day.


----------



## aginthelaw (Nov 10, 2018)

Jet mini-1 on my keychain or my nitecore tip on my other keychain. Otherwise my rot66 from my nite stand to a walk around the ‘hood


----------



## PiperBob (Nov 13, 2018)

Over the last two or three years, my ThruNite Ti3. I keep it near my keys and take it with me when I leave the house.

Over the next few years, my Streamlight Sidewinder might become my most used. I plan on using it when I go out to get firewood at night.


----------



## Vemice (Nov 13, 2018)

Around the house, Mcgizmo Sapphire.
Nitecore Mini keyring.
Peak Eiger pocket on dangler.
Travel/vacation, Nitecore TIP


----------



## Lumen83 (Nov 13, 2018)

EDC: Surefire EDCL1T & Surefire E2E 

Every day Around the house: Two surefire 6Ps and a surefire Kroma on the night stand

Special use cases: Surefire Kroma


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 18, 2018)

My herd have thinned over the years and have maintained just the PD-S, Haiku XP-G, PD-Mule and Surefire E1L. The most used is the PD-S.


----------



## Sos24 (Nov 19, 2018)

The light I use the most is the HDS Rotary w/3 o’clock high emitter. I also use my Eagletac D25c and Fenix PD25, but not nearly as often.


----------



## Uroboros (Nov 24, 2018)

EagleTac D25C Clicky (CR123) - always in my pocket once I leave the house. It's always set to come on at full blast if I need to grab it quickly. I may be retiring it for another EagleTac, the D25A MKII - Same interface and power but uses a AA, it's slimmer, and just a little longer which I think will fit just a little better in my hand. 

Fenix LD01 (AAA) - I use it clipped to my hat when I need hands free light - mostly for changing watch straps. 

Surefire 6P (CR123 x 2) - This one is on my night stand for when something goes bump in the night. I like the momentary on feature. 

Surefire Fury (CR123 x 2) - Stays in the car. Doesn't get much use, but it's there when it's needed.


----------



## Kels73 (Nov 27, 2018)

I use my Fenix PD35 2014 edition the most.


----------

